# Baby girl born from full ovary transplant!



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Found the follow up of one of the article posted in here and thought id share it....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081211/us_nm/us_ovary_transplant

Hope both mother & baby are well


----------

